# Bildschirmschoner unter Fedora hängt sich auf



## Johannes Postler (10. Januar 2004)

Hallo!

Ist mein erstes ernsthaftes Linuxproblem, bei dem mir lesen nichts gebracht hat.
Wenn ich meinen PC einige Zeit in Ruhe lasse, sodass sich der Bildschirmschoner aktiviert, kommt es vor, dass dieser sich einfach aufhängt.
Beim Neustarten erkennt er die Grafikkarte bzw. den Monitor neu und will die beiden konfigurieren. 
Das Problem tritt nur auf, wenn ein 3D-Bildschirmschoner kommt, als bspw. Datum und Uhrzeit. 
Hat jemand dieses Problem schon einmal gehabt oder hat jemand eine Lösung?

Mein System:

Pentium II 300
Fedora Linux 1
Kernel 2.4.22
Voodoo 3 3000 Grafikkarte
alter Targa Monitor mit 1024x768 @ 60 Hz

Danke

tirolausserfern


----------



## Habenix (10. Januar 2004)

was für ein Graiktreiber hast du ?


----------



## Johannes Postler (10. Januar 2004)

Keinen besonderen. Das System hat die Karte erkannt und ich habe Auflösung und Frequenz eingestellt.

tirolausserfern


----------



## JohannesR (11. Januar 2004)

Also vesa? Schau mal in der /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 nach, was in der Section "Device" in der Driver-Option steht, und poste das hier.


----------

